# traded with II to OKW



## pointsjunkie (Sep 12, 2011)

we got a trade from II into OWK and just wanted to know if there is transportation from the airport, and is there transportation to get to the parks, and downtown disney? i will have my 88 year old mother with me and she has a walker, are there places to get a wheelchair so i can wheel her around?

how can i get to a supermarket once we are there?
and which is the closest one?

we are very excited about the trip.

just want to know if i will need to rent a car. i rather not.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 12, 2011)

Really?  You got a trade into DVC's Old Key West through II?  When is this trade?  HOLY COW! Okay, so after I got over my shock, I looked at II's website, and their Resort Directory didn't even show a DVC, so I think you mean RCI.

You don't need a car at all.  The airport transportation is great, and so are the resort shuttles to the parks.  

You had me worried.


----------



## chalee94 (Sep 12, 2011)

OKW doesn't have elevators, though, so be sure to request a ground floor villa due to medical issues.

i typically just leave my car parked in front of my villa and use the disney buses.

you would need to use a cab or delivery service for supermarket access.  OKW has some grocery items in the gift shop/marketplace but it's limited and a little expensive.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 12, 2011)

Do you mean RCI?  Disney isn't supposed to be with II any longer.


----------



## brigechols (Sep 12, 2011)

1) Call 1-800-SCOOTER to rent a wheelchair and have it delivered to your room.
2) You may order groceries on-line at www.gardengrocer.com and arrange for delivery to your room.
3) Disney offers the Magical Express bus from the airport to the Disney resorts. Express is a misnomer since there are frequent stops at each resort. If you arrive within a certain window of time, they will collect your luggage from baggage claim and deliver it to your room but it may take a couple of hours for the delivery.  Disney also offers complimentary transportation from the resort to the parks and downtown Disney.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Sep 12, 2011)

sorry i meant RCI. we are going the last week in January. can't wait. hopefully it will be warm.

thanks for all the info.

if i take the disney express how do they know we are actually staying at a resort ? will they have a confirmation number? do i have to make arrangements for the bus ahead of time?


----------



## Bourne (Sep 12, 2011)

pointsjunkie said:


> sorry i meant RCI. we are going the last week in January. can't wait. hopefully it will be warm.



Given the current dearth of inventory in RCI for DVC, you gave a heart attack to many tuggers...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 12, 2011)

Bourne said:


> Given the current dearth of inventory in RCI for DVC, you gave a heart attack to many tuggers...



No kidding.  I was ready to re-evaluate my portfolio. :rofl:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 12, 2011)

Some OKW have elevators, but I would just request a unit that is wheelchair accessible.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 12, 2011)

We stayed two separate weeks at OKW last month.  One was in an upper floor of a building that had an elevator (but the parking lot was at the building next door).  The other was in the first floor of a building without an elevator (but the parking lot was right in front of the building).  The first floor was much more convenient.  Both were great, though.  The larger units (compared to other DVC properties), icemakers (missing from all other DVC properties), convenient parking (about the best of any of the DVC properties) and fun theme make it one of our favorites.


----------



## mecllap (Sep 13, 2011)

Is there a number on your RCI confirmation with a number to call?  Call that and tell them you want "Magical Express" from the airport to OKW -- you will get paperwork (luggage tags and "tickets") for it, and instructions how to find it in the airport (fairly easy).

All the parks have places to rent manual wheelchairs and electric scooters (electric are something like $70.00 a day, manual like $20.00).  Most people recommend one of the services (as a PP did) that will deliver a chair for your use all week.  What size unit are you getting?  You might want to request an accessible unit.

If you don't get a car (which you can get along without, altho I prefer to have one) -- you can get groceries delivered.  OKW does have a limited, expensive, but functional selection in their shop near check-in.  There is a Winn-Dixie that wouldn't be too bad a cab ride back and forth to OKW, but nothing walkable.  You can rent a car for just a day or two.

Be sure to get good instructions from the front desk about how to use the bus system -- which ones take you back to your room.  

The disboards.com forum has a lot of info about accessibility issues.  I used a "Rollator" (walker with wheels) a few days on my last visit and it was a wonderful help for me.  The WDW Parks are HUGE -- miles of walking.  If your Mom doesn't have much experience with a chair or scooter -- do some practice ahead of time.  And assure her that everyone will have a much better visit with her using one, but also be prepared to take mid-day breaks and maybe go back later.  (Or maybe she will be comfortable staying in the room while you go back -- that's what I plan to do eventually with my daughter and grandson).


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 13, 2011)

pointsjunkie said:


> we got a trade from II into OWK and just wanted to know if there is transportation from the airport, and is there transportation to get to the parks, and downtown disney? i will have my 88 year old mother with me and she has a walker, are there places to get a wheelchair so i can wheel her around?
> 
> how can i get to a supermarket once we are there?
> and which is the closest one?
> ...



You can use Disney Magical Express. They will pick you up at the airport, lower level, and take you to OKW.....Its the first stop. 

We recommend Walker Mobility for wheelchair/scooters rentals. You rent the scooter/chair ahead of time and it will be waiting for you at the resort. http://www.walkermobility.com / 1-888-726-6837

Also note that not all the OKW buildings have elevators. Call the number on your reservation and make sure they note your need. You need to be in Hospitality House or have a first floor unit. 

You can use Garden Grocery and have grocers delivered to your unit.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 13, 2011)

mecllap said:


> The WDW Parks are HUGE -- miles of walking.


That's no exaggeration.  I've heard that people who have measured their walking with a pedometer typically show 5-10 miles a day.  I don't doubt it one bit.


----------



## zcrider (Sep 13, 2011)

Went in mid Feb. last year and it was not warm.....dress in layers b/c the morning you will need a good jacket with a hood and gloves....by mid afternoon you will be down to a thin long sleeve T-shirt or if you are really lucky a short sleeved T, but still long pants it isn't that warm.  Then half of it goes back on by the fireworks at night.  
  Have fun!  

And yes, you have to call and arrange the magical express, they never mailed us our luggage tags, so we had to wait at the carasel for our bags....make sure you gets yours in the mail.  No need for a rental car for anything.  We used both that wheelchair delivery for my MIL and the grocery delivery service too, everything went real smooth.


----------

